#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Дзогчен >  > > >  >  >  Учения Намхай Норбу - Байкал 1992 и Улан Удэ 1994 гг. на CD

## Dorje Dugarov

Снова всем привет.

У меня тут все записи учений ритритов Байкал 1992 и Улан-Удэ 1994 гг. на касетах (лежат и пылятся с самих ритритов). Решил переписать все на цифровые носители - приступаю буквально на этой неделе.
Кто заинтересован в распространении прошу связаться со мной.

Доржик

----------

Дондог (27.04.2011)

----------


## Костя Гречанов

Привет от Хабаровской дзогчен-общины!
Очень хотим эти материалы! Уверен, что не только мы. Очень здорово,особенно если это не будет комерцией :Smilie:  Послал ссылку во Владик.
Пишите, ждем-с. Костя kosta71@email.kht.ru

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Привет. Привет всем в Хабаровске.
Спасибо что отозвались.

Ни кто не собирается делать на Дхарме коммерцию.
Но почему вы решили. что это будет бесплатно? Книги ведь продаются, видео кассеты продаются, другие ритриты тоже продаются. А почему этот ретрит должен быть бесплатным? Хватит и того что само их проведение было практически бесплатным для слушателей. Нельзя же все на халяву получать - это плохо в отношение Учителя, Дхармы и Сангхи !!! Поймите меня правильно - кто же будет оплачивать хотя бы сами носители CD, работу звуко инженера (хотя я это сам делаю), доставку до адресата заказчика? Не добрый же дядя из деревни Балуево.
Но то, что ценны будут приемлимыми я гарантирую.

----------


## Костя Гречанов

Спасибо за лекцию :Smilie:

----------

